# How to get MMS back on CM10/AOKP JB



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

For *Verizon Galaxy S III*.

Huge credits/props to Shadrach for figuring this out.

This is confirmed to be working.

You will need: Phone Info App

*Step 1.* Go into system settings > More > Mobile Networks > CDMA Subscription. Change to NV.

*Step 2.* Put the phone into Airplane mode. Exit out of the Menu, then go back and take it out of Airplane mode.

*Step 3.* Check About Phone > Status (you should have a weird number). 

NOTE: This step may be unnecessary, but if you did it right, you have a weird phone number like 000-000-1234.

*Step 4.* Go back to System Settings > More > Mobile Networks > CDMA Subscription. Change to RUIM.

*Step 5.* Now switch to Airplane mode. Exit out of that menu and hit Airplane mode again. Check About Phone > Status. Your number should be restored!

In the case that you lose data, here's what you do:

*Step 1.* Go to System Settings > More > Mobile Networks. Change network mode to LTE/CDMA

*Step 2.* Exit out that menu and 3G should come back. Either way, go into phone info.

*Step 3.* In Phone Info, go to Phone Information, then scroll down and change Set Preferred Network type to either LTE/CDMA auto (PROL) or LTE/GSM/CDMA auto (PRL).

NOTE: For some people, the reactivation screen comes on after they switch to NV. You can ignore it and hit the home button.


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

or you can stay on Rootz

Thanks *Shadrach47*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Posted Yesterday, 05:43 PM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Bmc, not sure if this will help you, but I found a weird way to get mms back without rebooting.

First go to mobile network (I know, you lose data) and select NV for subscription.

Toggle airplane mode on/off.

Once you do that, your number will change to 000-000-6784 or something.

Go back to mobile networks and select RUIM/SIM and don't forget to choose LTE/CDMA for network. Also will need to go into phone info app and choose LTE/CDMA to get data back.

After that, toggle airplane mode on/off.

Your phone number should now be back.

Let me know if it works or helps figure anything out.

Edit: clear up some confusion. 

*Edited by Shadrach47, Yesterday, 10:38 PM.*[/background]


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wanna give this a bump to keep it on the first page. This is a big breakthrough, especially since BMC and Beans say it will help them identify what's wrong with the code and fix it permanently. As always, chalk up another win for the Android Dev Community.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol good idea. OP updated


----------

